# Greetings from Tennessee



## BLGunn273 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello all! My name is Brian Gunn. I live in a small town in Tennessee. I was raised in December of 2005. I am glad to be here! 

Blue Lodge - Caldwell Lodge #273
York Rite - Chapter - Dickson #123
                   Council- Dickson #107
                   Commandery - #41
Grand College of Rites


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Troy Kocher (Aug 2, 2019)

BLGunn273 said:


> Hello all! My name is Brian Gunn. I live in a small town in Tennessee. I was raised in December of 2005. I am glad to be here!
> 
> Blue Lodge - Caldwell Lodge #273
> York Rite - Chapter - Dickson #123
> ...


Hi Brian, I'm at Clarksville 89. Welcome aboard! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Aug 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother Brian. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 2, 2019)

I was stationed in Millington decades ago: in Memphis last month for Shrine; drove over family cemetery in Lacasas.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 3, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 4, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Matt L (Aug 6, 2019)

Brother Brian and Brother Troy.  We travel in the same circle.  I have visited your lodges and Commandries. I'm on the West side of the Tennessee river,  Buchanan No. 772, Paris No. 108.


----------



## Bro Sony (Aug 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother!!!


----------



## BLGunn273 (Aug 14, 2019)

Matt L said:


> Brother Brian and Brother Troy.  We travel in the same circle.  I have visited your lodges and Commandries. I'm on the West side of the Tennessee river,  Buchanan No. 772, Paris No. 108.



I have been debating transferring from the Dickson York Rite to the Camden/Paris bodies. Camden is right across the river. Dickson is just to far to go when I’ve got active kids. I rarely make it to anything in Dickson. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Aug 19, 2019)

BLGunn273 said:


> I have been debating transferring from the Dickson York Rite to the Camden/Paris bodies. Camden is right across the river. Dickson is just to far to go when I’ve got active kids. I rarely make it to anything in Dickson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


We'd love to have you.  Burkes, Bobby B and Robert W.  are members of Paris Commandery.


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome, brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 19, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I am just north of you in Louisville, Ky.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 19, 2019)

Greetings from Australia and welcome !


----------

